# Anyone Successfully gotten $5,000 sign up bonus in LA?



## Jwhit16

Lyft just recently upped their sign up bonuses in a ton of cities. I've been driving for over a year and this is the highest I've seen them across the board. Anyways, it's now $5,000 in LA. The catch is you have to give 1,000 rides in 3 months, which ain't easy. Basically, they want to recruit full time drivers for a guaranteed three months. 
Anyways, wondering if anyone has actually qualified for this?


----------



## JGarcia91

Yea, I finally convinced my cousin to sign up who lives in downtown LA. He is scheduling his mentor session tomorrow and is eager to start hammering away those 1,000 rides. I am honestly not sure if I could do that many, however he's bound to make anywhere from 10-25K in 3 months Heres another article cashsquad c0m


----------



## Flarpy

I'm guessing this is a bait and switch. It will attract drivers galore who will put in a ton of rides for the first few weeks then burn out and fail to reach the 1000 rides.

Smart for Lyft... they get a ton of new drivers who put in a ton of hours (at least for the first month or until they burn out) and they probably won't have many $5000 payouts in the end.


----------



## BostonBarry

LOL, it's new this week. I don't think anyone, anywhere can do 1k rides in a week.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut

It depends on the oversaturation....Last year I could do 70 rides/week on Lyft in Philly area.

Feasible if 60 hour weeks? Depends on the market. L.A. has to be saturated, and drive times there are much longer because of the notorious traffic.

I bet some people will just fall short. 70 rides/week for 3 months = 840 rides.


----------



## forqalso

BostonBarry said:


> LOL, it's new this week. I don't think anyone, anywhere can do 1k rides in a week.


How about in 3 months, like in the OP?


----------



## Leftright?

I think its very possible at 1000 in 3 months especially if there is a 5 week month involved.


----------



## BostonBarry

forqalso said:


> How about in 3 months, like in the OP?


OP asked if anyone qualified yet. That would be pretty tough given the number of rides and how recently this promotion started.


----------



## forqalso

BostonBarry said:


> OP asked if anyone qualified yet. That would be pretty tough given the number of rides and how recently this promotion started.


Yeeah, he said recently.


----------



## Chicago88

JGarcia91 said:


> Yea, I finally convinced my cousin to sign up who lives in downtown LA. He is scheduling his mentor session tomorrow and is eager to start hammering away those 1,000 rides. I am honestly not sure if I could do that many, however he's bound to make anywhere from 10-25K in 3 months Heres another article cashsquad c0m


What????? 10K in 3 months???? Insane, plus you think that's the low side.... Hilarious! Try 5K, maybe.


----------



## Ben105

I think he's counting the 5k bonus in that.


----------



## Chicago88

Scott Benedict said:


> I think he's counting the 5k bonus in that.


Okay, that might make sense... The 25K though is still hilarious, Uber has everyone fooled. And yes, I know it's a Lyft promotion, but it's Uber's propaganda that has drivers believing they can actually make decent money doing this job.


----------



## JGarcia91

I honestly rarely drive and do software development freelance as my main source of income, but there have been days that I've pulled in 500 dollars(after all fees) after 8 hours and 22 rides during surge periods.. At the BAREST of minimums your rides are going to generally be 5-7 dollars meaning you would make 5K on top of the bonus. In LA my average rides are 8-15 dollars. Do the MATH its not unfeasible to actually make a decent amount of money, but it's a massive commitment.


----------



## Chicago88

JGarcia91 said:


> I honestly rarely drive and do software development freelance as my main source of income, but there have been days that I've pulled in 500 dollars(after all fees) after 8 hours and 22 rides during surge periods.. At the BAREST of minimums your rides are going to generally be 5-7 dollars meaning you would make 5K on top of the bonus. In LA my average rides are 8-15 dollars. Do the MATH its not unfeasible to actually make a decent amount of money, but it's a massive commitment.


Actually your barest of minimums is $2.25 and at best you'll average $7-8 earrings from $10-12 fares.....at best. If someone is averaging $10-12 raise your hand, join in.... I've never seen that driver. $500 days are almost impossible.... Can you do that 3-4 times a month? No, there aren't enough events that generate that kind of money (St. Paddy's is once a year). No one is pulling in 6-8K a month anymore (maybe NYC but consider the expense those drivers have as well) and let's not forget this is a Lyft promotion which it's 3 times as hard to find riders.


----------



## BostonBarry

I do over 75 rides/week in +/-35 hours and gross at least $1000 between fares, tips, cancellations, and PDB. And I only drive 3-4 days/week. I COULD do much better but this schedule works best for my personal life.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

These driver promos are shams. There's probably many loopholes in those conditions that either lyft/uber can wiggle out of.


----------



## johny456us

I think its very possible, I easily did 70 rides in 35 hours in LA market for 2 weeks straight, but I'm driving for Uber more now as they've had better promotions. I made $681 last weekend with their $35/hr guarantee plus $150 for giving 40 rides plus $100 for I don't know what. Just 15.5 hours. 

The best I've done with Lyft is $989 after 38 hours WITH their $150 sign on bonus I got stuck with cause I initially signed up last year but didn't start driving till a month ago, and $60 in passenger referrals. As far as I know, Lyft has no good promos this week, but Uber has a decent 1.8x surge guarantee for long hours, and I can bang out a lot of quick short trips for uber to get the ride bonus as well, but I'm not sure that promo is going on this week(I didn't know it was happening last week). 

I don't think LA drivers can make more than an average of $22/hr in LA. Yesterday morning I started strong with $60 in the first hour, but then had shit luck to where my hourly average dropped down to $24/hr for the 6 hours I drove. Oh wait sorry, thats including the 2 2-2.3x surge fares I took for Uber in that time, so it was $18/hr for Lyft, maybe $20/hr if I stayed signed in with them the whole time. This morning came out to an average of $16/hr for 5 hours. 

I'm losing faith in Lyft in LA. They have to cap their losses to 50 million a month, and with this $5000 sign on bonus, it seems they won't have good promos going for their current drivers the next few months. Money making time is definitely Thursday to Monday early morning it seems, I'll probably soon cut out driving on tuesdays and wednesdays soon, been consistently the least profitable.


----------



## Lyft_94110

In San Francisco I've given as many as 140 rides in a week; time in driver mode = 38 hrs, 1 min.


----------



## Jwhit16

Sounds like it could be done in some markets, but it's an LA only promo. Not sure how pick-up request density is in LA compared to SF, I'd guess slightly busier in SF...


----------



## KMANDERSON

BostonBarry said:


> LOL, it's new this week. I don't think anyone, anywhere can do 1k rides in a week.


I been with lyft since July and don't have 1000 rides


----------



## BostonBarry

June. 2500 (plus 750 uber)


----------



## johny456us

I do find this sign up bonus to be demotivating, why are they giving this to new drivers rather than retaining current drivers? I'm driving less and less for both now, as the effort I've put towards my own work has started to pay off, but I was still thinking it'd be worthwhile to keep driving for another 3-6 months or till I'd feel confident in my client base in the new city I recently moved into. 

Lyft has had no good promotions for a a few weeks now, and their base rates in LA are pretty shitty and not worth the wear and tear. If they'd give a $5000 bonus then yeah I'd put in the effort to get it, that'd be worthwhile. But as is, even getting the 20% PDB isn't much of an incentive, for this week it'd only add $1.50 per hour I've put in.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

I could have easily done 1000 rides in 3 months. I avg around 100 total rides a week so 12 weeks would be easy especially with 5000 bucks on the line. 
If u do 100 rides a week u should make 1200 a week x 12 weeks is 14400 plus 5000 is 19400 is Yeah u could easily make 20k in 3 Months. I've made 1700 in a week so 25k wouldn't be that far fetched


----------



## johny456us

I just got another text saying they're still taking applicants(1000 allowed), so its been about 10 days since they put out this offer. I guess people aren't jumping at the 'opportunity' to give someone else a chance to get a $5k bonus while the referrer gets just $500. They should have just given this incentive to current drivers, I've barely driven for lyft the past couple weeks as they haven't had any good incentives, and I will most likely just be doing the Uber $30 hourly guarantees this week till I get the 2-2.2x guaranteed surge for next week. And also passively get the passenger referrals for uber people who haven't done Lyft yet. Got 4 of them from last nights 4 hour block of driving, hopefully they actually take a lyft ride this week.


----------



## Shakey Jake

I am about to start my 1000 rides to get $5000 and I was wondering now that it is 4 months later if anyone got their bonus?


----------



## johny456us

Shakey Jake said:


> I am about to start my 1000 rides to get $5000 and I was wondering now that it is 4 months later if anyone got their bonus?


Your comment popped up in my email, funny that my last comment was the day that I got into an accident that totaled my car. A dumb driver thought he could make a left turn at an intersection on Western Ave through a small gap in the oncoming traffic. He drove straight into my driver side door, flipped my car, rotated it 180 degrees, while I had an Uber passenger in the front seat. If you're going for 1000 rides, then your chances of getting into an accident are much much higher. I know I'm in the minority, but you never know when it could be you.

I will add that thank god it happened with an Uber passenger rather than Lyft. Uber's deductible is $1000, Lyft is an insane $2500. My car has been fully paid off now, and just been using my girlfriend's car since we live together and now we both make our living doing our own business. So in a way, it getting my car totaled was a blessing because it got me out of that horrible dead end rat race of rideshare driving, and forced me to focus on something that is more sustainable for a lifetime with actual progression.

I'll be waiting another 6-9 months for the rest of the insurance claim to be paid out, the other driver was an immigrant with the bare minimum insurance of $5000, and he was clearly at fault, as stated on the police report. I got an attorney the morning after the accident(accident happened at midnight), since it was such a complicated mess. Oh and Geico dropped me since I didn't have rideshare insurance, but I still have my name on my girlfriend's car insurance through geico that I pay. My fault for not getting that insurance, but Uber/Lyft was supposed to be just a 4 month thing, and that accident made it be just a 2 month thing, thank god.

So yeah, I've never been in an accident before, never got a ticket before, but you can't control stupid drivers. Be careful, and if you're only driving for lyft then the rideshare insurance is probably worth it because their $2500 deductible is insane and you'll have to wait a year to get it back if the other driver is at fault. If you're at fault, then kiss the $2500 good bye just to get the payout for your damaged or totaled car.

Oh a couple other points, I had gotten that car last fall, so I had it about 9 months when the accident happened. I stupidly got the extended warranty for 24 months for $2250(first time buying a car through a dealership rather than private seller). I put on about 18000 miles in that amount of time, 8k from a cross country road trip. Then 8k from just lyft/uber in 2 months(first month I was hitting over 1k miles a week till I learned to be more efficient and denied a lot more rides). I was refunded only $400 because its 24 months OR 24,000 miles. Luckily I got a good deal on the car, so I didn't owe anything on the car after the insurance amount, despite the depreciation from so much mileage put on it in a short amount of time. So yeah, the $5000 bonus may sound like a good deal, and if you have nothing else going on in your life then go for it, but if you absolutely anyhting else going in your life that makes you money and at the same time develops your skillset, then do that instead. Uber/Lyft will eat up your time and will not develop your abilities in anything else at all while the payouts get lower and lower.


----------



## dirtylee

Johnny,
Talk to a lawyer, seriously. Your entire statement tells me you are easy prey for insurance companies.

Here in TX, their insurance would pay for the car damage including lost value & sales tax, a car rental for me{$50 deductible} , lost wages, medical & never dealing with my own company let alone a ****ing deductible. Liability insurance minimum are 25/50/25.


----------



## johny456us

dirtylee said:


> Johnny,
> Talk to a lawyer, seriously. Your entire statement tells me you are easy prey for insurance companies.
> 
> Here in TX, their insurance would pay for the car damage including lost value & sales tax, a car rental for me{$50 deductible} , lost wages, medical & never dealing with my own company let alone a &%[email protected]!*ing deductible. Liability insurance minimum are 25/50/25.


I did get a lawyer in the morning after the accident. The other driver is an immigrant whose insurance is the bare minimum at $5000 property damage in CA so that'll be maxed out fast, Uber's insurance paid the current market value of my car, but I won't get the $1000 deductible back for up to a year once they reach a settlement over the bodily injury, and the rental car compensation is maxed out at 30 days at $30 a day. There's nothing that can be done about the extended warranty refund. This is all very normal and how it goes for everyone. I'm not talking to any insurance company, its all through the lawyer. The car reimbursement was around the 30 day mark after the accident, everything else takes up to a year. If the other driver was a rich guy with the highest premiums, then yeah that'd be awesome, but I got an immigrant with a shady insurance company and Uber's insurance. My personal insurance was 100k property, 50k bodily injury per person with 100k max. Using only the immigrant's insurance would get me next to nothing, so the claim is both against the immigrant's insurance and Uber's since a passenger was in the car.

Uber's first response was if I wanted to rent a car from Enterprise to get back on the road immediately. That doubly sealed the deal to never do ridesharing again as the driver, only using it to my benefit as a passenger.

'California requires drivers to carry at least the following coverages: Bodily Injury*Liability* Coverage: $15,000 per person / $30,000 per accident minimum. *Property*Damage *Liability* Coverage: $5,000 minimum. Uninsured Motorist Bodily Injury Coverage: $15,000 per person / $30,000 per accident minimum.'


----------



## dirtylee

johny456us said:


> 'California requires drivers to carry at least the following coverages: Bodily Injury*Liability* Coverage: $15,000 per person / $30,000 per accident minimum. *Property*Damage *Liability* Coverage: $5,000 minimum. Uninsured Motorist Bodily Injury Coverage: $15,000 per person / $30,000 per accident minimum.'


Holy shit that's ****ed. 5k is worthless.


----------



## Flarpy

So back to the topic... has anyone heard of anyone collecting the $5000? I'm guessing no.


----------



## Skystern

Hey everyone,
I completed the bonus and it wasn't that hard.Did about 20 rides a day and worked 5 days a week, would work extra on the weekend if didn't have 100 rides by Friday night. I was scared that something will happen till the last day and I wouldn't get the bonus, but got the bonus the same night I finished. Made about 15k in those 3 months including the bonus.Would make way more if worked weekends and nights but I prefered not to and would do my bust to be done by Friday night.I wanted to post this because I didn't see a lot of posts about this bonus and it was a little discouraging while I was trying to accomplish my goal.Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Eye Contact

Skystern said:


> Hey everyone,
> I completed the bonus and it wasn't that hard.Did about 20 rides a day and worked 5 days a week, would work extra on the weekend if didn't have 100 rides by Friday night. I was scared that something will happen till the last day and I wouldn't get the bonus, but got the bonus the same night I finished. Made about 15k in those 3 months including the bonus.Would make way more if worked weekends and nights but I prefered not to and would do my bust to be done by Friday night.I wanted to post this because I didn't see a lot of posts about this bonus and it was a little discouraging while I was trying to accomplish my goal.Hope this helps someone.


I got the bonus today too. Showed up in my earnings immediately after, and Lyft sent a confirmation email. It can be done!!


----------



## dirtylee

Skystern Eye Contact 
Can I borrow like $100?


----------



## Adieu

Chicago88 said:


> Actually your barest of minimums is $2.25 and at best you'll average $7-8 earrings from $10-12 fares.....at best. If someone is averaging $10-12 raise your hand, join in.... I've never seen that driver. $500 days are almost impossible.... Can you do that 3-4 times a month? No, there aren't enough events that generate that kind of money (St. Paddy's is once a year). No one is pulling in 6-8K a month anymore (maybe NYC but consider the expense those drivers have as well) and let's not forget this is a Lyft promotion which it's 3 times as hard to find riders.


Hand raised.

Lifetime average ~$13 / ride, recently had a couple worse weeks but still


----------



## Adieu

Jwhit16 said:


> Sounds like it could be done in some markets, but it's an LA only promo. Not sure how pick-up request density is in LA compared to SF, I'd guess slightly busier in SF...


Pssst....LA promos CAN be done in SF


----------



## skysthelimit88

I'm currently at 602 rides with 27 days left..


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

skysthelimit88 said:


> I'm currently at 602 rides with 27 days left..


Damn you better get to work 398 rides in 27 days is almost 15 rides a day .

I love seeing people getting these $5000 bonuses especially around the Holidays .


----------



## AnfieldRiot

I'm locked into a Lyft promo (Seattle) for 6k for the month, 1,500 per week for 50 rides and 50 hours on the clock. So far, so good.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

AnfieldRiot said:


> I'm locked into a Lyft promo (Seattle) for 6k for the month, 1,500 per week for 50 rides and 50 hours on the clock. So far, so good.


$1500 on top of your earnings ?

Actually after writing that I remember their $1500 guarantee per week offer . That's not as nice as an offer as it sounds because it ends up being $1125 . But still a great week


----------



## SBest

Is this promo still ive? I am looking to become a new driver in this area and this promo would be just the ticket for me! Please help out if you can!


----------



## Trump Economics

Stop getting SCAMMED!!!!

Yes, Let-Down-Lyft will let a few ants get the bonus to make people believe it's a real thing, but it's not. Hint, hint. It's going to be slow for the next few months (seasoned drivers know this), and they're just sitting back, laughing, and thinking, "Yea, sure, sign up, Buddy, and good luck with that." Once you fail to reach 1,000 rides, so what! They got what they wanted from you (your sleepless nights and destroyed vehicle). Go. Work. At. McDonalds. You'll make more after taxes.


----------



## AllenChicago

skysthelimit88 said:


> I'm currently at 602 rides with 27 days left..


Congratulations, skysthelimit88...I heard that you QUALIFIED and most importantly, have been PAID the $5,000 achievement bonus. Great Job!

At some point after you've recuperated, let us know what the experience was like. I've heard of drivers skipping meals, sleep and showers to earn that mega bonus.


----------



## Adieu

Gotten means DIRECT DEPOSITED, not just sitting in your account balance right?

Cause there is A LOT of this kinda nonsense going around these days:


----------



## Adieu

Plenty of drivers skip meals sleep and showers for 1.1x uberBoost



AllenChicago said:


> Congratulations, skysthelimit88...I heard that you QUALIFIED and most importantly, have been PAID the $5,000 achievement bonus. Great Job!
> 
> At some point after you've recuperated, let us know what the experience was like. I've heard of drivers skipping meals, sleep and showers to earn that mega bonus.


----------



## skysthelimit88

I'm off to work but I will post my experience on my lunch or later tonight. . Definitely possible but I did lose some sleep and didn't go out for awhile.

I set a goal for myself daily and made sure I surpassed the ride count or at least hit the minimum.

Here's a snapshot of the bonus!


----------



## cenTiPede

Good job. Congratulations!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Looks like a typical bait and switch.


----------



## Misael

I got $500 for 50 rides in LA,


----------

